# 
, -!!!!

  ,      - 
 62.01 -  90.1 (  90.1  )
 90.3 - 68.02

----------


## TUFF

.   90.1   ?

----------

> .   90.1   ?


        . ((

----------


## TUFF

> . ((


    ...  ...

----------


## MakZym

,      90 .
 ,         :
 90  20, 26
 ,      ,    ..

----------

> ,      90 .
>  ,         :
>  90  20, 26
>  ,      ,    ..





   90-26, 20,     ?????

   62.01 -  90.1
                      90.3 -  68. 02 -   
   ?? ??

----------

> ,         :
>  90  20, 26


  , , ?

----------

26, 20 ??    ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

,      ?

----------

> ,      ?



     ,        ,     , ..    ,  /. 

 ,    /,    . 

      (((((

----------

> 


  /: 20 - 70; 20 - 69   ,  , 26 - 70; 26 - 69   ,  "" (,   ..)
90.2 - 20
90.8 - 26
    (62 - 90.1; 90.3 - 68/)

----------

> /: 20 - 70; 20 - 69   ,  , 26 - 70; 26 - 69   ,  "" (,   ..)
> 90.2 - 20
> 90.8 - 26
>     (62 - 90.1; 90.3 - 68/)


 !!!!     !!!

----------


## talya

(  ), ,    :
   (      ):
 - 51  - 62
 (         . ):
. - 62  - 90.1 ()
. - 62 . - 90.3 (  )
. - 90.3  - 68/

----------

62-  ?

----------


## talya

, ,      , 62.01.    ?

----------

,    - 62.02.  ""   62.01.

----------


## talya

?     ?

----------


## BigBeerLover

> ?     ?


     ,     .
 ,   "  " 62.1

----------


## talya

,  :
   (      ):
 - 51  - 62.02
 (         . ):
 - 62.02  - 62.01
. - 62.01  - 90.1 ()
. - 62.01 . - 90.3 (  )
. - 90.3  - 68/

----------


## guildestern

> . - 62.01 . - 90.3 (  )

----------


## talya

,      :
   (      ):
 - 51  - 62.02 ( 118  .. )
 (         . ):
 - 62.02  - 62.01 - 118.
. - 62.01  - 90.1 () 100.
. - 62.01 . - 90.3 (  ) 18.
. - 90.3  - 68/ 18.
  ,   . - 62.01 . - 90.3,      118.?

----------


## Andyko

*talya*,       :
62 90 118 
90 68 18

----------


## guildestern

> . - 62.01  - 90.1 () 100.
> . - 62.01 . - 90.3 (  ) 18.
> . - 90.3  - 68/ 18.


  :No: 

. - 62.01  - 90.1 () 118.
. - 90.3  - 68/ 18. 

 :yes:

----------


## talya

.  !       :yes:

----------

, 6%.       .       (    )   (      ).    :
 90.01.1      	 90.02.1 (           , ,   )  
 62.01  	 90.01.1
 51	 62.01
         .    ,         ,             .
,   ,    (

----------

> 90.01.1      	 90.02.1 (


  ,  -   .
     :




> 62.01  	 90.01.1
>  51	 62.01


 :
20 - 70 (69, 10, 60)
90.2 - 20





> ,         ,


 ,      -,                  .      .

----------


## 84

.    .

. 62.01  90.01= 1000 .

 . 51  62.01 = 1000 .
  90.02 . 41.12 = 1000 .

          2 !???

----------


## gnews

> . 51  62.01 = 1000 .





> 2



 :Hmm:     ,   41 ?

----------


## 84

.   .

----------


## 84

!          50  51   90.01!     !

----------


## gnews

> !


  ,  .
     ,       ,   
62-90.

----------


## Univers

> 2 !???


  : 



> . 51  62.01 = 1000 .

----------

